# ilan na anak mo at ano asawa mo, blita ko niger?



## tomaskarlito

Can someone help me translate this message? The english, of course, is not a problem, but because I know no tagalog whatsoever, it's hard to put things in context.

"musta na? saan kba lupalop ng mundo? yap, d2 pa me s'pore lah! YM me anytym u want .......@yahoo.com or sa skype search mo nlang name ko, musta na anak mo ba yan? ilan na anak mo at ano asawa mo, blita ko niger?wow! matindi!"

Thanks!


----------



## niernier

tomaskarlito said:


> "musta na? saan kba lupalop ng mundo? yap, d2 pa me s'pore lah! YM me anytym u want .......@yahoo.com or sa skype search mo nlang name ko, musta na anak mo ba yan? ilan na anak mo at ano asawa mo, blita ko niger?wow! matindi!"


 

Whether the last part is meant to be a joke or something, I am not certain. But be warned, the rendition might be offensive to you.

The abbreviated texts are fixed.


musta na = how are you?


saan ka ba (na) lupalop ng mundo (naroon) ? = Where in the world are you now?


yap, dito pa me s'pore lah! = yup, I'm still here in S'pore (I guess that is Singapore. I don't exactly know what 'lah' is. Could it be your name?)


YM me anytime u want ......._{email address here}_


or sa skype search mo nlang name ko = Or in Skype, just search for my name


musta na anak mo ba yan? = how are you doing, is that your kid/son/daughter?


ilan na anak mo at ano asawa mo = how many kids/children do you have now AND what/how is your spouse?


balita ko niger? = I heard he/she is a niger?


wow!matindi! = wow, awesome/great!


Corrections on my translation are welcome.


----------



## tomaskarlito

*T*his is great! *T*hanks for the translation. *D*on't worry about the offence, it wasn't *you* who said it, right? *I* appreciate *your* honesty *to* simply translate as *you* see it.

I may have another one soon, if it's not a problem.  Thanks again.


----------

